# Why so crowded?



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Was there something special going on this past Saturday night that I'm not aware of? I tried to take my sons to Bob Sikes and there wasn't a parking spot to be found anywhere. Drove all the way from Milton just to be aggrevated by the overcrowding. Ended up going all the way down to Navarre and fishing off the little bridge close to the old toll bridge. My 7yr old caught one croacker and I caught a little hardhead before we had to leave. Did more driving than anything. Did at least get to see a smile on my little ones face so it was worth it but dang, used up about $20 in gas. What the heck was going on?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Cooler weather*


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Next time try surf fishing in the evening/night. Use cut mullet/ladyfish with a good heavy mono leader. Lots of little 18"-24" sharks running in the surf. Very fun on medium tackle.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Overcrowding*

That's another reason that I do the surf fishing thing. You can usually find adequate parking space if you fish early and late which are the best fishing times in the first place.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

look out for the killer flys they ate me up sun afternoon into the night


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> Next time try surf fishing in the evening/night. Use cut mullet/ladyfish with a good heavy mono leader. Lots of little 18"-24" sharks running in the surf. Very fun on medium tackle.


 Any tips on what size and kind of weights to use? I normally just do bottom fishing or am using gotcha lures for spanish.


----------

